# 1889 Welch & Lawson Engine



## Tom T (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi I have started my winter project a 1889 Welch & Lawson engine full scale or larger. I am just working from a picture and patent drawings and don't know the real size. I have a nice curved spoked flywheel that needs an engine so I will use it and build the engine to fit it. The fly wheel is 30 inch dia. ;D This engine has flame ignition and a spool intake and carry flame valve. The shape of the engine and the flame ignition will be a good challenge and a lot of fun. Tom


----------



## b.lindsey (Nov 20, 2010)

That is an ambitious project Tom especially at that size. But beautiful lines to it as well...will be looking forward to your progress on this one.

Bill


----------



## cfellows (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice looking engine. Remarkable resemblance to Phil Duclos's Victorian engine. You could probably follow Phil's plans and alter whatever exterior part you want to more closely match the Welch & Lawson, although I'm hard pressed to see much difference. 

Here's the build thread for Cedge's version of the Victorian...

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=4922.15

Chuck


----------



## Tom T (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you bill, Pat, Chuck.
Chuck the link was great its going to be hard to top Steve's work thats one fine engine.
I have started building parts for this engine. Here are some pictures of the progress. 

Here is the stock that makes up the bottom of the crank case.




   a little welding.




  and a little turning.




 a little lay out work.


----------



## Tom T (Nov 21, 2010)

Here are some more. a little cutting.




  a lot of heat and some work with with a hammer




  some more welding.




 and some more turning.


----------



## idahoan (Nov 21, 2010)

Impressive work!

I have always admired this engine in Wendell's book. Looking forward to following along with your build.

Dave


----------



## Tom T (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. I am trying to build this with what I have laying around so I may have to weld several pieces together to get where I need to be, like in these pictures. Tom


----------



## d.bick (Nov 23, 2010)

Tom T
I have over the years cut, beaten and welded steel as part of my job and hobby. May I say I'am truly impressed by what you have achieved. Well done. :bow:
         Dave Bick U.K.


----------



## Powder keg (Nov 23, 2010)

Looking great!!! I like to see cut and welded parts. We do some of that where I work. I'll be watching this one close!!!


----------



## Tom T (Dec 11, 2010)

I got some more done. I cut the window in the side and wrapped it with a 5/16 rod and welded it on. Bored a hole in the back side and welded a sleeve in it and bored it to fit the main bearing and then spent a couple hours grinding and buffing.I also got part of the sub base done and the crankshaft. here are some pictures. Tom


----------



## hitandmissman (Dec 11, 2010)

Outstanding job you are doing there. And great build pictures, please keep them coming.


----------



## metalmad (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow 
totally fantastic
Pete :bow:


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 11, 2010)

Beautiful work already, Tom.


----------



## Tom T (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. Here is some pictures of part of the base. Tom


----------



## checkedout (Dec 13, 2010)

Tom...

Simply amazing.

Please keep updating regularly... I am going to LOVE following this build very closely.

~ co


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 13, 2010)

Very impressive fabrication.---Brian


----------



## 4156df (Dec 13, 2010)

Tom,
Don't know how I missed this build until now, but I assure you I won't miss any more of it. Can't wait to see your engine come together.
Dennis


----------



## Tom T (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks. I got some more done on the base its just tack together. I am thinking about rounding over the edges or something. Tom


----------



## kustomkb (Dec 14, 2010)

Very nice work Tom.

 You're going to have to slow down, winter hasn't even officially started yet!


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow Tom...you have made some very very impressive progress on this project. Great documentation also. I am enjoying watching this one and what you are able to do with your welding skills. 

Bill


----------



## compspecial (Dec 18, 2010)

What a brilliant idea using halved pipe for an elegantly curved base. By the way, does the welch and lawson have any connection to the modern kirby lawson? or is that lauson?


----------



## Tom T (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. I do appreciate your support. 
Kustumkb If I get this done before winter is over I plain on just setting in front of the fireplace with my comp. and watch you guys build. ;D
Compspecial  Lawson and Lauson was two different company's. There is little known of Samuel Lawson after 1900.
Here is some pictures of the outer crankshaft support.


----------



## 1hand (Dec 18, 2010)

I wish I could in-vision making parts like you do! Really remarkable truly.

Matt


----------



## coopertje (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi Tom. You must have a good saw in your shop ;D

Truly impressive work you are showing, it's a great build 2 follow. It will be a beauty!

Regards Jeroen


----------



## Tom T (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Matt, Jeroen
Jeroen I have a 1316 swivel Wellsaw that is a pleasure to use.I have never regretted buying it.
Work has pick up and slowed the work on this engine but I have managed to get a little done.


----------



## rake60 (Jan 2, 2011)

Looking GREAT Tom!

Rick


----------



## rustranch (Jan 3, 2011)

Is is another of your built up flywheel designs. If so could you share a couple of pictures. WOW looking good.


----------



## Tom T (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks Rick and Rustranch
The flywheel is the real deal. I found it at a gas engine show and had to have it.It is cast iron and weighs 124 lbs. 30 inch dia.


----------



## coopertje (Jan 4, 2011)

Really nice work Tom! I did not realize the engine would be so big! Think my wife will be very unhappy if I try to put this kind of scale models in our livingroom ;D

Regards Jeroen


----------



## Tom T (Feb 8, 2011)

The weather got bad and work slowed up so I'm back to work on this engine. Here is a picture of the parts that make up the cylinder.The liner is welded to the head then the water jacket is slid over it and welded to the head and the coolent in and out bosses are welded to the outside of the water jacket




after the welding




after turning and grinding


----------



## cfellows (Feb 8, 2011)

Gotta say, Tom. It would be hard to top your ambition and raw skill. Hat's off to ya, man!

Chuck


----------



## compspecial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tom , I must say you are an absolute wizard with metal!
                  Stew.


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 9, 2011)

Truly amazing welding and finishing skills Tom. The flywheel seems a perfect fit too in size and design. 

Bill


----------



## coopertje (Feb 9, 2011)

Just perfect Tom! :bow: :bow:

Your local grindingdisk supplier must be a happy man :big:

Looking forward to new posts!

Regards Jeroen


----------



## Tom T (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks guys
Here is some more pictures. The first one shows the parts that will have the valve in them for the carry flame and the fuel & air intake.




The valve housing asymbled.








Standing over 4 foot tall.


----------



## Tom T (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi guys. Just an up date. I have most of the parts rough built and now its time to disassemble it and finish the parts. I am going to build a cart to mount it on and assemble it on it. Here is some pictures of what it looks like now. Tom


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the update Tom. Still amazing work! Do you have any idea of its final weight yet? 

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Tom T (Mar 20, 2011)

Bill I have it all apart now so I weighed the parts and it came to 365 lbs. :  Tom


----------



## metalmad (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Tom 
I love it
its unique and lovely
Pete


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 20, 2011)

Hmmmmm....I agree, a cart is definitely in order 

Bill


----------



## Tom T (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi guys. I got my engine running :bow:. It is running with a sparkplug for now. I will work on the flame ignition later. show season is just about here and I would like to have this engine running. Work just keeps slowing this project down. Here is a video of the first start. Tom



Here is the second try after some adjusting. But something is just not right.



Here is the third running. Whats that noise that knock, knock, knock, knock is the rod lose no is the piston hitting the head no then what is it oh the crank throw is loose on the crank shaft. what a poor design on my behalf back to the drawing board.


----------



## rleete (Apr 17, 2011)

Man, what a beast!


----------



## SBWHART (Apr 18, 2011)

That is one big chunk of engine:- excelent work :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Stew


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations Tom !! :bow: :bow: She seems to be running very well and from the look of things steady as a rock too!! Should get lots and lots of attention at the shows also. 

Bill


----------



## gbritnell (Apr 18, 2011)

It seems to be balanced quite nicely. I didn't notice any shaking in the cart it is mounted to. What a piece of work!
gbritnell


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Apr 18, 2011)

It should run pretty smooth with a flywheel that heavy.
Be careful you don't overspeed a flywheel that big in diameter.
Lots of speed and force on the rim of that thing.

Heck of an engine, I like it.

Pat J


----------



## Southwell (Apr 18, 2011)

Tom 
Will you have this engine at the Pawnee show?
Another great build!
Don


----------



## coopertje (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations Tom. :bow: :bow:

To me its a perfect runner. Beautiful engine and what is it big! Like it a lot...just one problem....how do you put it on top of your fireplace ???

Enjoy the success, regards Jeroen


----------



## Tom T (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks guys.
Don I plan on bringing this engine and a few more stop by and say hi.
Jeroen you dont put a engine like this on your fireplace you replace your fireplace with it :big
Here is a picture of the new crank throw compared to the old. I believe this will fix that knock. Tom


----------



## dgjessing (Apr 18, 2011)

I had no idea it was so big! Great work :bow:


----------



## ChooChooMike (Apr 19, 2011)

Stole my comment !! Didn't realize how LARGE that was till Tom was standing next to it !! :bow: :bow:

Mike


----------



## cfellows (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, Tom, truly another hallmark project. The things you do with steel amaze me. By the way, how did you use a jig of some kind to split the pipe for the base? I want to do something similar for my radial engine base and just wondered how you got it so even.

Chuck


----------



## Tom T (Apr 29, 2011)

Chuck I just sawed the pipe as close as I could to size then welded the 4 peices together to make a box. Then put it up on the mill and trued it up. The miter cuts took a little thinking to set them up. If you need some help with this part let me know and I will take some pictures. It was a little tricky.    Tom


----------



## Tom T (May 4, 2011)

Hi guys. I built a cart, water tank,fuel tank and installed the new crank throw. Here are some pictures and a video of it running out in the sun for the first time. most of the noise you here is the gears. I don't think they like each other.The big gear I found and the little gear I built The big gear is 8.5 pitch ??? and I just ground a tool bit close and put it in a fly cutter and went to cutting the crank gear.Maybe they will learn to get along with each other. This engine has kicked my a$$. Tom


----------



## IronHorse (May 4, 2011)

Very nice job! Top notch fabrication, and a good runner ;D


IronHorse


----------



## awJCKDup (May 4, 2011)

Tom, that is very nice, I love it. How is the body and base finished, Paint?
Really sweet.
Great job!

John


----------



## cfellows (May 7, 2011)

Lots of work, I'm sure, but you sure have a nice show piece there!

Chuck


----------



## jct842 (May 7, 2011)

Very nice. I could sit and watch it all night. John


----------



## GailInNM (May 8, 2011)

Very nice. Looks great and runs well.
Gail in NM


----------



## JakeHalstrom (May 13, 2011)

You have a gift for sure! 

https://sites.google.com/site/antiquebriggsandstratton/


----------



## gbritnell (May 13, 2011)

Man oh man, what a piece of sculpture! Your fabrication skills are second to none and this is another example. What a great piece of work. Thanks for taking us along.
gbritnell


----------



## Maryak (May 14, 2011)

Yes :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------

